# Is this a good deal?



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I've never owned a Spartan. Does this look like a good deal to you spartan guys out there?
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/tls/2218163468.html


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't own a Spartan, but I would jump on it for $600.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah seems like a no brainer...but i thought I'd throw it out to the zone just in case...:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Says it has a new snake in it, I guess he is referring to the cable. I would say it is a good deal.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If it is close to you, I would be on the way to pick it up.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If the cable is new and it works well, it's a real good deal. If I were in the market for one and it were local, I'd go check it out. I've seen them sell for less but in supposedly worse shape. It could be a steal but I wouldn't buy it sight unseen for that price, if that gives you any idea.









Paul


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> If it is close to you, I would be on the way to pick it up.


I'm going to see if he will meet me halfway, which would still be a couple hour drive... If not I'll probably have to pass on it...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The cable alone is worth $600

I'd done be at his doorstep for that price.


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

For $600.00 .... I'd be on that like a hobo on a ham sandwich...Tom


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Did you get it yet? What are you waiting for? :blink: Thats might even be hot it's such a deal. Not $3700 new though, more like $2700 plus cable.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> Did you get it yet? What are you waiting for? :blink: Thats might even be hot it's such a deal. Not $3700 new though, more like $2700 plus cable.


No answer, left a message. I've got a feeling it's sold. Hot too. I priced a new one at 2800 today....


----------

